# Idea and input needed.



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Was going through some of my collection of waterfowl stuff and had a idea. Back a few years we used to get together for a waterfowlers swap meet type of thing. Guys would show up with some gear they were looking to move and some burgers to grill all while having a pretty good time catching up and telling huntin stories.
It used to be held out at the Lee Kay and was a pretty fun thing to do a couple of time during the summer. 
Anyone out there interested in doing something like that again? Lord knows I have some stuff to move/give away.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

I know the wife and I would be willing to join, and I'm pretty sure I could talk some other friends into it as well. We have been considering doing a skeet or trap shoot too, so maybe we could incorporate both and make it a great time all the way around.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I would be up for it !


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's an awesome idea.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I could probably make that happen depending on the time.


----------



## Mike Jensen (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm down


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

im in, i have some shot guns i need to unload and would gladly trade for soem stuff if it peeks my interest


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

I would be interested.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

depending on logistics and timing at the time, Im in.


Great idea!


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Great Idea!! Just set a date and a time and I will be there!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be at Lee Kay this weekend and I'll scope our the area. I'll also throw a date out there for everyone to chew on and maybe we can make this happen.
Thanks,


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 
Will there be cage fighting events between a few of the members??? I might drive down for that..

If Shawn Larsen brings his mom I am in as well...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> :lol:
> Will there be cage fighting events between a few of the members??? I might drive down for that..
> 
> If Shawn Larsen brings his mom I am in as well...


I may bring a date:grin:


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, did not see the spot I was thinking of over at Lee Kay. Found a small place with some picnic tables but noting with enough room. Does anyone have a better idea for the location?
Thanks


----------

